# Chef uniform question



## dhammons (Oct 11, 2014)

I realize this may be a silly question, but having never used a chef uniform, I am curious. What, if anything, do you wear under your chef coat? I'm Going to be attending the CIA bootcamp in California (baking & pastry), and will receive 2 uniforms. I don't want to show up looking like a goof! . Was thinking maybe a light t-shirt or talk top? This is a dream I have wanted for to do for about 10 years, and hubby has tired of listening to me ask for this. Ha,ha....


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

Nothing if its going to be hot, which it usually is being a kitchen. In February sometimes I can se my breath in the mornings because the intake takes so much cold air in so in that case; a sweater.

Have fun and dont sweat the small stuff!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I prefer a light undershirt. I would rather perspire in the shirt then the jacket, especially if you only have two. Also sometimes if you use some bleach to clean a uniform I know of a lot of people who get a rash if they perspire onto bleached clothing. just sayin

like @chefboyOG says. Take it serious but not to the point of not enjoying it. You'll have a blast!


----------



## invermarnoch243 (Oct 16, 2014)

A white cotton short-sleeved T-shirt for me. I find it very comfortable.


----------



## dhammons (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I purchased a few lightweight t-shirts and have been trying them out w/ success.


----------

